# Betty Jo had puppies!!!



## jfo (Nov 19, 2010)

Congratulations Mama!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Mama and babies are beautiful and congratulations to you and Betty Jo!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Here are some more pics taken the last 2 days. Betty Jo loves being a mommy and is wonderful. 

My kids are all so excited with the new additions and its been so much fun.

The puppies are all doing well and growing fast.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Aawww... they all look like healty little chubby monkeys  LOL!
Congrats!


----------



## Onyx11 (Jan 8, 2012)

I love them! Mom and pups are beautiful! Congrats


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Just because I can't resist here are a few more that I just took.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Congratulations! Betty-Jo looks so content with her new brood! They are all so cute!

Will you be docking the tails or leaving them natural? How long does it take for those little pink noses and pads to go dark?


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Trillium: Now this may be a stupid question, but here goes--why are her back legs bandaged?


----------



## Onyx11 (Jan 8, 2012)

liljaker said:


> Trillium: Now this may be a stupid question, but here goes--why are her back legs bandaged?


I was going to ask the same thing


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm so happy for you! She looks like a very healthy mom after carrying and giving birth to 8 pups, knock on wood!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone I just got back from getting their tails and dew claws done. (I hate that part!!) 

Betty Jo is the happiest thing with her puppies she loves being a mommy. These puppies are already stealing my heart. They are just so sweet and cuddly. 

Their noses and pads etc are already beginning to darken. I can't wait till they are black. 

Betty Jo's tail and back legs were taped with vet tape to keep them clean. I just removed it and I have nice and clean legs and tail. They get a real mess during the whelp and the first few days. That is also why her ears were pulled back during the whelp just to try and keep things a bit tidy.


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

Congratulations!! They are all so beautiful! Glad everyone is doing well! 

I dont know how you guys do it! I would never be able to let them out of my home! Guess that's one of many reasons I will never be a breeder!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

I didn't know poodle puppies were born with such long tails.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

They are all beautiful.  Congratulations!! Mama looks good too.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

How wonderful...new life! They look beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Congrats! I'm thrilled to hear that all are happy and healthy.  (And super cute!)


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

The babies are adorable and mama looks very content! Congratulations!


----------



## Freckles (Jan 18, 2012)

What precious little fluffer pups! I hope you'll post more of them, I would love to see them grow!


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Awww ... what a great mommy! Good job ladies


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

cavon said:


> Congratulations! Betty-Jo looks so content with her new brood! They are all so cute!
> 
> Will you be docking the tails or leaving them natural? How long does it take for those little pink noses and pads to go dark?


Deb posted some photos of the pups tonight on Facebook, and the pads are almost all charcoal gray today, three days later, and most of the noses are what we call sooty. Starts at the edges of the nostrils and continues until the entire nose is dark.

They are fat little butterballs today too. The little fellow with the plain red collars has gained 100 grams, or nearly 1/4 pound, in three days!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Three days old...nose and pads darkening...


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Oh, they are sooo cute! You were pretty lucky to get 4 girls and 4 boys. Dad must have been a red for you to get all red puppies.  Who is Daddy?


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

oh they are so very sweet! love love love!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

outwest said:


> Oh, they are sooo cute! You were pretty lucky to get 4 girls and 4 boys. Dad must have been a red for you to get all red puppies.  Who is Daddy?


His name is Harmony Mtn. Silken Arreau (Toby). He is a boy I co-own with my best breeder friend. Thank you!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh my gosh! I got all teary-eyed looking at all those pictures. That is one proud-looking mama you have there. Congratulations to you both!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

OK, get real!!! There is NO WAY my Princess Lucybug FancyPants was EVER that tiny!!! :lol: I guess I have the pictures and video to prove it - but they grow so darn fast and you forget!

Lucy and I want to welcome her new nieces and nephews into the world! Great job to all involved! Very, very happy news!!! 

Barb


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

And, Congratulations to Arreau and Toby, too!


----------



## muffin (Oct 15, 2011)

Aww congratulations to you and Ms. Betty Jo! What a bunch of cutie pies!! Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Congratulations!!! Betty Jo looks like one happy Mom and yes, very content! Your pictures are adorable and Thanks for sharing this with us!


----------



## happybooker1 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Beautiful Pups!!*

I loved seeing them! Question: what kind of puppy collars are those? I would LOVE to have some for my Shih Tzu pups!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

These are covered hair elastics... they work for the first week or so.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Deb posted some photos of the pups tonight on Facebook, and the pads are almost all charcoal gray today, three days later, and most of the noses are what we call sooty. Starts at the edges of the nostrils and continues until the entire nose is dark.
> 
> I went and looket at the pictures, yes, they are all turning brown now. How interesting it must be to watch them change daily. How long does the darkening go on for? They will all be so cute (not that they aren't now) once they have little black noses.
> 
> ...


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

We have a couple of tiny white jewels on two of the puppies in this litter and one male with a considerable spot. The two smaller ones will likely dissipate and be entirely gone by the time they are a few months old. I would be really happy not to have any mismarks, but find it hilarious how many of the future Moms of these puppies have offered to take the guy with the bigger spot. Seems the mismarks are a hit with the pet people! LOL! So cute!

The noses at one week of age are either black (not brown) or will be black in a couple more days. Deb has taken some pics of Betty's kids today, so I will post them either here or in a new thread so you can see how dark they have gotten in seven days. One of Jenny's kids was born with black on her nose and the rest of them were looking a bit sooty on the noses and pads at birth.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

A few noses today...


----------

